# Can someone recommend a good juice pen vaporizer



## essgee (21/1/15)

Hi guys

please recommend something pensize with very long battery life thats also very reliable and has a good hit


----------



## free3dom (21/1/15)

Welcome @essgee 

If you get a chance come say hi in this thread 

As for a pen device with a good hit and long battery...very tricky.
You could go for something like a Kanger EMOW kit (I started on this and it was decent for a initial kit)
Alternately the Vision Spinner II + mini Aspire Nautilus (or other similar clearomizer, such as a protank) is another good combo
Then there's also Twisp 

If you are looking for a bit more kick though (at the cost of battery life) then perhaps the eGo one would be a good option (they should be available soon)...see this thread.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/1/15)

If you're looking for something compact and simple, the Kangertech EVOD kit is a great way to get started

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kaizer (22/1/15)

The eGo One looks good.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ego-one.t8317/#post-175532


----------



## essgee (27/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> If you're looking for something compact and simple, the Kangertech EVOD kit is a great way to get started
> 
> View attachment 19850


thank you kindly BumbleBee , anyone know where i can get this from reliable people in JHB?


----------



## free3dom (27/1/15)

essgee said:


> thank you kindly BumbleBee , anyone know where i can get this from reliable people in JHB?



VapourMountain still stock them, and can deliver to JHB...find it here


----------



## essgee (29/1/15)

Kaizer said:


> The eGo One looks good.
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ego-one.t8317/#post-175532



jolly good recommendation . brilliant service from hugo of sir vape

as he said this is a little pocket rocket!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## essgee (31/1/15)

in the interest of honesty , i am going to backpedal here a bit : the ego one is fantastic, Sirvape gave me brilliant service , i cant fault them , as they said . its a pocket rocket. but thats just the problem , its simply WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY tOOOo powerful for me. 

really just want a small reliable pen , thats longlasting battery and hard throat hit - so i am still looking. 

Anyone know of a retail outlet open Johannesburg Sunday?

i just want a walkin store with lots of stuff to try.

thanks for your time guys


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/1/15)

Kanger EMOW kit or eLeaf iStick with Nautilus Mini.


----------



## free3dom (31/1/15)

essgee said:


> in the interest of honesty , i am going to backpedal here a bit : the ego one is fantastic, Sirvape gave me brilliant service , i cant fault them , as they said . its a pocket rocket. but thats just the problem , its simply WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY tOOOo powerful for me.
> 
> really just want a small reliable pen , thats longlasting battery and hard throat hit - so i am still looking.
> 
> ...



The normal pen size is just too small to deliver either of what you are looking for - unless your idea of "long" and "hard" differs from mine, which is very possible 

As @Rob Fisher recommended, the iStick + Mini Aspire Nautilus will give you both long lasting battery power and a hard throat hit (but this depends a lot on the juice you use as well). And once you get over the "form factor" (it's not a pen, because it needs space for that battery capacity) you will find this a brilliantly satisfying vape, with remarkable battery life 

And with it being a regulated device you can alter the power based on your requirement, so set it low for relaxing early morning vapes and turn the power up throughout the day as needed 

You can drop by Vape Shop, they are open all day Sundays (info is on the website). Prices are a bit higher, but that's the cost of having a B&M store to pay the rent on - they do stock the iStick and have various atomizers as well

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

